# Apetamin videos on youtube?



## Aswani (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm a bit surprised the Dims Board isn't all abuzz over all these Apetamin videos popping up on youtube. Apetamin is a liquid that contains properties that slow down the metabolism and kicks in the appetite at a quick and powerful speed. For god-knows what reason it's a product that has become super popular with young African-American girls and there's ENDLESS videos on youtube of them tracking their rapid weight gain. Most of them seem to start their journey at about 95-100 lb and the majority seem to have this magic weight they want to attain whish is around 135 (I have no idea why that is considered a popular number to attain). And it's fascinating as hell to hear their stories about how miraculous this product is as it sends their appetite into overdrive within the first day or two for some and day three for others. 

After the first one or two testimonials I just assumed they were videos backed by the company who manufacture this product--but after 50 or 60 videos it was clear this was a product that works--and worked amazingly fast. Apparently the only con is that EVERYone who takes it suffers from extreme fatigue after taking each dose, but that tiredness effect supposedly wears off after the first three or four days. 

Again, I'm perplexed why this product is ONLY being used and reviewed by young Black girls. I have to assume it's because if a white girl is as thin as a stick then she's fairly satisfied with that appearance, where as the Black girls all express a burning desire to NOT be the shape of a pipe cleaner and want substantially more booty and thighs. 

Anyway, they're obviously not your typical fattie lovelies like those we see here that are gaining substantial amounts of weight but it's still great images of lovely ladies showing their weight progression.


----------



## John Smith (Aug 28, 2016)

I noticed that social phenomene on YouTube. As African descent person myself (from Canada however, not USA but anyway...) I could confirm they does that in order to attain beauty standards own to pur community. Unless in North America : in some others countries, women seek equally to getting very heavyweight all short.

Envoyé de mon SM-G386W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## John Smith (Aug 28, 2016)

I noticed also this thread wasn't so much popular here.

Envoyé de mon SM-G386W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Aswani (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm guessing maybe gainerism is a thing of the past??


----------



## John Smith (Aug 28, 2016)

Apparently no.

Envoyé de mon SM-G386W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 2, 2016)

Basically, Apetamine is an antihistamine (Cyproheptadine) plus an amino acid (Lysine). Of these, the weight gain is mainly due to the antihistamine: Cyproheptadine has not only the usual drowsiness associated with antihistamines, but also a known side effect of increased appetite and weight gain.

That said: Listing it as a side effect means that most people will not experience much if any weight gain due to the antihistamine. The drowsiness may slow you down enough to put on weight, but unless you have the right reaction to it, that's all you're getting.


----------

